# Can you recommend good spice grinder?



## superk17 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi, 

I am looking for a good spice grinder? Any recommendations and suggestions? I have mortar and pastel and I use it a lot, but sometimes for the bigger batches it gets harder. It can be electric or manual and it would be nice if I could clean it somehow. Any good once you are using?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 23, 2016)

Following this thread because I just use a dedicated (coffee) grinder for spices if I don't want to use the M&P, but am always on the lookout for other options


----------



## strumke (Mar 24, 2016)

I use this:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00237Y5D6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Nothing it hasn't been able to take down. I had it when my coffee grinder wouldn't grind cumin seeds.


----------



## nwdel (Mar 24, 2016)

I've been using this one for years now, mostly for putting together spice kits for 10lb to 50lb batches of sausage or salami. Works well and is easy to clean and grinds fine to really coarse with a turn of a screw so you have great control over the size of the grind which I've found difficult to do with electrics. The mouth on the top is a little small so when I toast spices first, loading them into the grinder can get a little messy.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 24, 2016)

strumke said:


> I use this:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00237Y5D6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Nothing it hasn't been able to take down. I had it when my coffee grinder wouldn't grind cumin seeds.



+1. We've had one at the BBQ for the last 2+ years, and we've put literally hundreds of pounds of whole spices through it And it still runs like a champ.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 24, 2016)

Usually the Krups F-203 gets a lot of love for this role. It's a coffee grinder but it supposedly works really well on spices. I have yet to buy one so that's only hearsay... but at 30 bucks it's not a huge investment.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 24, 2016)

I can see justifying a dedicated spice grinder if your doing hundreds of pounds of meat like Josh, but for the home, it doesn't get any better than:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000163N6G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

As long as you properly toast and cool your spices before grinding, a good M&P like this one will always produce a better end result. A lot less oxidation and more warming of the essential oils. 

Also, those rinky-dink small marble M&P are only good for pharmaceuticals and cocaine (No empirical evidence to support that of course).


----------



## superk17 (Mar 24, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I can see justifying a dedicated spice grinder if your doing hundreds of pounds of meat like Josh, but for the home, it doesn't get any better than:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000163N6G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...




Would you recommend 7 or 8 inches for home use? I have a little one and indeed it is too small and I absolutely agree about its usefulness.


----------



## daveb (Mar 25, 2016)

Dennis makes a good suggestion but I prefer the versatility of a dedicated VMix dry jar...


----------



## panda (Mar 25, 2016)

If you actually have a vitamix plus a dry bladed jar, they are freaking awesome. Can do a whole quart of ground peppercorns in about a minute.

Also have the waring and never use it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 25, 2016)

Super, I have the 8" and it lives in a corner of my kitchen. Research the difference between spices milled by a sharp blade, the compare that to them ground in an M&P. I stand my my statement above., DaveB just being lazy or is practicing to be the next TV cooking personality.


----------



## daveb (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words Anderson.

What kind of knives do you like???


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 1, 2016)

Uh oh. Back on topic. I use these in a commercial setting with no issues. The container with the blades is removable so I can wash it out or even put it through the dish machine if need be.

http://www.amazon.com/KitchenAid-BCG111OB-Blade-Coffee-Grinder/dp/B003WIZ5PC?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------

